# Pictures from today!



## Kazzy (May 7, 2008)

I got pictures of my two little boys today, and thought I'd share. Oh, and Aidan is actually a rescue. He has MBD but is recovering super fast! 
Shot of me (ignore the mess of hair...Xander wanted on top of my head and messed it up) with Xander and Aidan 





Xander the fatty!




We are Detective Kazzy and Detective Xander, at your service! 




All three of us (they JUST got out of the bathtub...and got water all over me...rotten lizards)








Little Aidan


----------



## DZLife (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeous tegus! They seem to be quite attached to you (no pun intended!)


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

lol thanks! I love them to death.


----------



## ZEKE (May 8, 2008)

awesome tegus! how old are they?


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

Xander is about a year and Aidan I'd say is maybe 6 months.


----------



## DZLife (May 8, 2008)

Aww, where'd the pics go?


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

I can still see them...that's odd.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 8, 2008)

I see them, great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 8, 2008)

Awww little tegus! Can't wait to see them bigger! And I'm sure you can't wait either


----------



## Mike (May 8, 2008)

Nice pics! the tegus look great.


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

Thanks!
I can't wait until they get bigger either


----------



## ZEKE (May 8, 2008)

EDIT: oops double post.


----------



## ZEKE (May 8, 2008)

whats their home look like? are they in the same cage? lets see the cage


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

Right now they stay in a 70 gallon together. I'm going to actually start their BIG cage next weekend, or the next. I can't wait!


----------



## Taydeon (May 8, 2008)

nice tegus


----------



## Kazzy (May 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## DZLife (May 9, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> I can still see them...that's odd.



Whoops....guess it was because the computer I was using was on my campus....everything runs through websense...it probably blocked the images.


----------



## ZEKE (May 9, 2008)

lol yeah it must have been. i could see them still too.


----------



## Kazzy (May 9, 2008)

My school does that too.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 9, 2008)

Awesome tegu and pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Bobby!!! I'm sending you the first payment on the tegus on Monday


----------



## VARNYARD (May 10, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Thanks Bobby!!! I'm sending you the first payment on the tegus on Monday



Not a problem!!


----------

